# Jason Williams and the elixir of youth



## HB (May 1, 2004)

When this guy retired, he was supposedly done. I remember reading on the Heat board, that the guy's knees were done for. Maybe its the year off, but this guy is playing excellent basketball.

Peep his stats

7.8ppg 1.8rpg 4.8apg 44%FG 42%3pt 57.4TS% (79% of his shots are jumpshots, of which he makes 52.9%) in 24mpg, and then the boys over at 3QC brought this to my attention.



> Since he's started, J-Will has amassed 43 assists on 6 turnovers. Jason Williams committed 3 TOs in 23 mins on opening night. Since then, 12 TOs in 417 mins. Jason Williams ranks 4th in Pure Point Rating, trailing Steve Nash, Chris Paul, and Rajon Rondo.


Not saying go ahead and trade Jameer, but J-Will has shown he is more than capable of holding down that point position. With a lil flair to boot.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cant stop watching this


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He definitely is proving all his doubters wrong..before the start of the season almost everyone expected him to be done, but if you look at that video, he's far from slowing down.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

J-Will is fitting very nicely so far...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I honestly think he just didnt want to play for the Clippers.


----------

